# Where can you use it?



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Contravertial topic I know  but...

Does anyone find a place to extract any fun from the car on british roads?

I don't drive that much in the UK, but it's quite apparent the speed limits are decreasing rapidly, and the plod are upping their game. Considering 3 clicks of the paddle could result in a diet of prison food... where do you enjoy it (track days aside) ?

Discuss.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just back from 1800 mile round trip of Scotland in 6 days, saw 2 police cars and NO bloody speed camera's, average speeds of 1** mile an hour, Fan - Fcukin - Tastic.

Try it you'll love it, don't need to go and do the Alpine passes again, I know where to go in Scotland now !!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It's a good question and one I've thought about more and more as you read the ever increasing number of threads detailing power mods.

In essence, there are very few places the standard power can be used outside of a track and legally. I certainly wouldn't admit on here what speeds I've achieved and where but you're correct about prison food! I'm unlikely to mod my car but I am considering buying an older car (R32 probably) to rag round a track. I still can't quite decide whether I'll be keeping the R35 when it comes out of warranty, I change my mind 2 or 3 times a day so, who knows.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Buy a 32 and keep the 35, you know you want to !!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Steve, you're right and in an ideal world that would happen. It depends if business improves over the next 6 months as to what I decide. I am surprised that you've not tried to convince me a 33 would be better though!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

That***8217;s because you know in your heart of hearts that it would be a better safer bet to buy a nice well sorted Midnight Purple R33 GTR V Spec for the road and Track ! And guess what? Mine is still tentively for sale LOL


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

a 33 would be better. :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Back OT?


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Tazzmax, you signature interests me as the other option I have is a 997 GT3. I just think you get more car for your money with the GTR, although I like the size of the Porsche and it's more fun at lower speeds... hence this topic


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mark B, sorry for directing your thread off topic, it wasn't intentional. My sig came about when I was having a bit of banter with a Skyline owner about desirability and affordability and it's just stuck. 

The thing about the R35 is that it is the ace in the Top Trump stack with it's spec list but that doesn't mean to say there aren't other cars out there with better singular or group features. The GT3 RS is probably the best all rounder with just the right amount of power. When EVO did it's supercar roundup a while back everyone who drove the GT3 RS and then the GT2RS said that the 3 was better than the 2 as the power could be used to the full whereas the 2 you just had to hold back on it (road use). In some ways the same could be said for the GTR on the road, a bit too much power and it's ability to deploy it so effectively. Possible a different story on the track, I don't know.

If you look at it rationally, any car of average weight that runs 200bhp or more has the potential to get you into trouble with plod, it depends how far you are prepared to venture into breaking the law.

I have a few favourite roads and specific times of day for my forays but I do wonder how people who've modded to 100 and 200bhp more than stock can ever use it on our roads and feel safe, comfortable and confident doing so. I strongly suspect a lot of people are modding for road use rather than track or drag so it's down to them how they use the car and they have to accept the possible consequences of their actions.

Although it's breaking the law I give my car a couple of good squirts going to work or going home and they are very brief and, to be honest, that's about as far as you can go and be safe(ish). To drive it to the limits continuously would not be a good thing to do but people still try. It's something that could be discussed endlessly along with why, in these times of ever increasing fuel costs, are manufacturers producing increasingly more powerful cars?

That's about it from my limited perspective. Lastly, would I have a GT3 RS? Of course I would - if I could afford one! Then again I have a big wish list so I'd have to check where the Porker was ranked to give a definitive answer.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

The way I see it, the only way you can really enjoy a GTR is on a road that you're familiar with, everywhere else is too risky, plod are all over it, and, if they don't stop you, the traffic will 

You could do what Steve did and look further afield, a risky strategy but usually worth it


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

*sorry*

back on topic i agree with tazzmaxx any reasonably powerfull car CANT be used propperly on th UK roads my cars is only 400bhp (R33 GTR) so not even as powerfull as a stock 35 and i cant use all the power i have let alone some of the tuned 35's putting out up to double the power i have.

never driven a 35 but i have driven a GT2 and turbo'd 911 and both are the same. To fast to use propperly on the road (legally).

*just my opinion*

Tib


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I tend to do a lot more spirited driving on non residential A and B roads where I know there are NO fixed cameras and low possibility of Mobile units.

It is fun when you drive in a convoy e.g. when I got together with the South Coast Pistonhead drive to Goodwood Super Car Sunday and pitch the Beast against their Vipers, Lambos, Porsches, Ferraris etc...does get the heart pounding and the sense of thrill.

I dont speed in Residential as the consequences are too horrific and simply no point.

Motorway driving is becomming a bit of a mare as most guys want to see the beast and hear the beast roar, but I have noticed the marked increase in undercover BiB cars that patrol and they have got a lot more cloaked then ever before, some of the cars that they are in just dont stand out any longer and therefore it is only a matter of time that you will get a tug if you are not concentrating. My advice here is to keep to the limits and then occassionally, when the road is safe and NO idiot is likely to pull into the fastlane, then give the beast some short bursts of speed.

Otherwise, leave aggressive driving to the Track and keep within the safety zone and we dont want GT-R owners to be badly bracketed like BMW owners that tailgate, have their mainbeams on and drive like madmen!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Interesting topic, will freely admit that since buying the R35 I have found it hard to find roads that allow you to drive it properly even lower speed twisty roads with a decent surface are hard to come by in Ireland. The last thing you want is to come around a bend into a pothole and end up at the expense of a new wheel or suspension component. I like the thoughts of a GT3 but having viewed one last week I was supprised at the minimal ground clearance, 

I will probably end up modding however, but it's more about the tinkering for me then the ability to use it 100%, I just like the ideal of constantly having some little thing to tweak and keep me interested.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Steve said:


> Just back from 1800 mile round trip of Scotland in 6 days, saw 2 police cars and NO bloody speed camera's, average speeds of 1** mile an hour, Fan - Fcukin - Tastic.
> 
> Try it you'll love it, don't need to go and do the Alpine passes again, I know where to go in Scotland now !!



I agree, we do have some great (quiet) roads up here. Although mine aint seen them for 5 days due to the rain


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

ANDYR35 said:


> I agree, we do have some great (quiet) roads up here. Although mine aint seen them for 5 days due to the rain


Wuss...


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

anilj said:


> Wuss...



Yeah i know..............but atleast i have got about 5 coats of wax on it in that time!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My biggest fear is mobile camera vans - so often you can accidentally brush past the limit and there they are waiting to get you.

I feel a little more comfortable using CamerAlert on the iphone.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Mark B, sorry for directing your thread off topic, it wasn't intentional. My sig came about when I was having a bit of banter with a Skyline owner about desirability and affordability and it's just stuck.
> 
> The thing about the R35 is that it is the ace in the Top Trump stack with it's spec list but that doesn't mean to say there aren't other cars out there with better singular or group features. The GT3 RS is probably the best all rounder with just the right amount of power. When EVO did it's supercar roundup a while back everyone who drove the GT3 RS and then the GT2RS said that the 3 was better than the 2 as the power could be used to the full whereas the 2 you just had to hold back on it (road use). In some ways the same could be said for the GTR on the road, a bit too much power and it's ability to deploy it so effectively. Possible a different story on the track, I don't know.
> 
> ...


No probs 

Good reply. I do agree with the 200 bhp thing to an extent. Incidentally, I have a Clio Sport 197 which is fantastic fun. I think it's probably more fun at lower speeds, and takes a bit longer and a bit more work to get to license losing speeds. Something like a GTR just takes a couple of paddle clicks then you have to back off, and the grip is far more. Hence I have a lot of fun in the little French car.

With the GTR not being an ideal track car, I just wonder if it's almost too fast for the road, along with a lot of other stuff now


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

To be used with responsibility in the small hours of the morning / M6 Toll / an industrial estate near you :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

trust me, you're living in the wrong country if you just travel with the GTR on motorways and inside the city. :bawling: The GTR is not enjoyable just for crawling along in traffic and there are much cheaper cars to do that with

luckily i can get loads of races with M3's, 911's and the like on the weekend right in the city centre. We don't have pedestrians but we do have lots of big roads. :clap:

in the uk the countryside is the best bet. wales and scotland have some fantastic places.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

So are we saying that any car over 200 bhp - and GT-R's are cars we cannot use there potential without the risk of being caught by Plod or if taken to there limits with HMP?

It seems a shame that Companies like Nissan make a car that cannot be used to it's full extent on British roads, and they don't want you to take it on track either...

So it's Germany of the IoM then???

Rich.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

That's sort of my point, Rich. I really would like to buy a GTR but i'm struggling to see where it can be used!  I had an Exige S a while back, and fun could be had at lower speeds just due to driven involvement. You could still end up eating prison food, but you could have equal fun around roundabouts and B roads.

Hmmm.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Get on a road that's twisty, my b-roads on the way to work rarely see me break the speed limit but much fun can be had, however not using all of the power other than for very short bursts, great fun all the same!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Chubby said:


> So are we saying that any car over 200 bhp - and GT-R's are cars we cannot use there potential without the risk of being caught by Plod or if taken to there limits with HMP?
> 
> It seems a shame that Companies like Nissan make a car that cannot be used to it's full extent on British roads, and they don't want you to take it on track either...
> 
> ...


The point I was making is that over a certain power level the chances of using it are increased and thus the risks are increased. There is one part of my journey home that sees a shallow dip followed by a long gentle rise to a flattened out summit. In an average car you might be able to overtake one car on this section before deciding against any others. In my GTR I've regularly overtaken 4 cars sometimes 3 and a bus and easily cleared them (shouldn't really have admitted that!) so it might be deemed as unsafe, driving without due care etc. The upshot is that you are in a car that has the capability to do that and more. Is it wise though or within the law? Am I suggesting cars should be limited to 200bhp, no, just commenting on our ever increasing hunger for power and speed and how or where it can be used. It's up to the individual as to how far into the realms of breaking the law they want to travel. I'll keep on doing it but stay quiet about when and where I do it!

Anyway, forget what I've just said or I'll have to kill you


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

The only time iv been able to push the car was on some of the unrestricted roads of the isle of man. Well worth a trip, it's a beautiful place.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess the other way to look at this is that it's only going one way, so **** it and get the fastest thing possible while we still can have any enjoyment at all


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I have to agree with both sides.... You will get less time in prison for armed robbery than doing 200mph...

The fun of getting up early and having a blast on any road has gone with speed cameras and camera vans... but just occasionally you get a chance on a nice day on an open stretch of road to have some fun and it all seems worth the hassle..

Cars like the GT-R and GT3, in fact all supercars will be stopped, and all racing circuits closed if the public have there way, and when were older and greyer we can turn to our grand kids and say, in my day I had a car that did ....... and have the photos to prove it...

I'm off to the IoM in July... hope it's good - any roads we should head for??

Rich.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Chubby said:


> I'm off to the IoM in July... hope it's good - any roads we should head for??Rich.


Try to avoid Nigel Mansell if he is filming another enlightening campaign for moneysupermarket.com!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL - Yes we will try and avoid both Mansell and Clarkson - although I would love to be able to actually have a reasonable two sided convo with Clarkson...

We shall see...

R


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Chubby said:


> LOL. I would love to be able to actually have a reasonable two sided convo with Clarkson...
> 
> We shall see...
> 
> R


I thought JC had that with J Khan...:nervous:....alledgedly off course...dont want a super injunction being served...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I get out at 2am in the morning and there I go on a time attack literally. Empty roads, you can see if there are any cars behind you or in front, clearly, but hoping there are no traffic cops hiding in their sanctuary. Normally if you know the roads, you'd also know where the cops often hide, so you can avoid those zones, but it's a risky business of course. My advice is, don't do it often or you'll be caught. I have outrun the coppers on one occasion, had to, but this was a couple of years ago. The cops flagged me down, but I didn't stop cos I knew where I was going. Went round a side road, parked the car, walked out and legged it through the park  very naughty I know, but I would have lost my licence. I was 140+ km/h  . I won't condone anyone doing that, but every now and then you gotta floor it, but sensibly may I add.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I would be tempted to delete the speed you mentioned there!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Mark B said:


> I would be tempted to delete the speed you mentioned there!


So would I - the wrong people can see this site...

Rich.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Chubby said:


> So would I - the wrong people can see this site...
> 
> Rich.


Now you're beginning to frighten me....I will turn the lights off next time I get undressed


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

140kmh is not that bad to be honest!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> 140kmh is not that bad to be honest!


Excellent if you are driving the 3 wheeled Morgan..:runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

in case the cops stumble across this thread, still looking for those law abiding citizens  :chuckle: but I always make sure I stick to the speed limit 

:thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> in case the cops stumble across this thread, still looking for those law abiding citizens  :chuckle: but I always make sure I stick to the speed limit
> 
> :thumbsup:


oh dear oh dear....I had a bet with Rich that you wouldn't change and now I owe him a shilling.......wuss


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> oh dear oh dear....I had a bet with Rich that you wouldn't change and now I owe him a shilling.......wuss


don't ever bet on me, you will lose :chuckle: my speedo is mounted the wrong way round in my GTR, the faster I go, the slower it reads :chuckle:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> don't ever bet on me, you will lose :chuckle: my speedo is mounted the wrong way round in my GTR, the faster I go, the slower it reads :chuckle:


So in your case you're doing 140, but actually 30.......great line of defence...still cant believe that you changed your post...wuss

_Abort Abort Abort_


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> So in your case you're doing 140, but actually 30.......great line of defence...still cant believe that you changed your post...wuss
> 
> _Abort Abort Abort_


just remembered that I had another high speed pursuit case pending! so the cops might be on the look out.. ahhh silly me  the silly thing is, type my name in google, and see what comes up. It will straight link you to gtr register :runaway: yeah, we are only talking km/h here :thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> just remembered that I had another high speed pursuit case pending! so the cops might be on the look out.. ahhh silly me  the silly thing is, type my name in google, and see what comes up. It will straight link you to gtr register :runaway: yeah, we are only talking km/h here :thumbsup:


I just did and I didnt know that you are a QC.... You're a dark horse and as the Joker says 'why so serious':thumbsup:

Wuss


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> I just did and I didnt know that you are a QC.... You're a dark horse and as the Joker says 'why so serious':thumbsup:
> 
> Wuss


If I told you, that would have meant not just a ban from driving, but also from QC buildings themselves. Supposed to protect the law you see.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

A confession isn't something you can be convicted as a result of there still has to be evidence doesn't there?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> If I told you, that would have meant not just a ban from driving, but also from QC buildings themselves. Supposed to protect the law you see.


You're right when you said you need to start using expensive mens grooming products, definitiely had a hard paper round when you were younger:thumbsup:

'Why so serious':nervous:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

alloy said:


> A confession isn't something you can be convicted as a result of there still has to be evidence doesn't there?


Now dont tell me you're also a QC....:clap:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

alloy said:


> A confession isn't something you can be convicted as a result of there still has to be evidence!


that's riiiiiiiiiiiight! like that idiot who videoed himself and put it on youtube and got a ban for dangerous driving or was it "riding" . Now that is an evidence...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> Now dont tell me you're also a QC....:clap:


yes I am, but off duty at 2am in the morning


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> that's riiiiiiiiiiiight! like that idiot who videoed himself and put it on youtube and got a ban for dangerous driving or was it "riding" . Now that is an evidence...


You're really frightening me now as you sound more and more like Rumpole of the Bailey...:thumbsup:

And for the first time tonight I am going to completely agree with you...a first:clap:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> yes I am, but off duty at 2am in the morning


Stay away from Ealing Common :nervous:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> Stay away from Ealing Common :nervous:


Ealing Common is the point where I take a little break, coming of A40 or the occasional blast on the uxbridge road itself, then I go by the park and hide for a bit and let the turbos coold down :chuckle: don't tell me you have spotted me there abouts.. caught in the act of "abiding the law" 

this is a break @ Ealing common, and there is another culprit with me, Rado


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Ealing Common is the point where I take a little break, coming of A40 or the occasional blast on the uxbridge road itself, then I go by the park and hide for a bit and let the turbos coold down :chuckle: don't tell me you have spotted me there abouts.. caught in the act of "abiding the law"


It was more of being spotted doing a lewd act whilst the Turbo's cooled down and music was heard that sounded like George Michaels - Outside


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> It was more of being spotted doing a lewd act whilst the Turbo's cooled down and music was heard that sounded like George Michaels - Outside


lool, the outside track was played right after "jesus for a child" :chuckle:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


>


Lovely cars and excellent condition for something that is ragged hard..oops sorry didnt know that I am being montitored, so I meant to say 'driven at warp speed firing it's photon torpedoes from the exhaust shouting 'get me connected' Uhura'...lovely


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> lool, the outside track was played right after "jesus for a child" :chuckle:


So Rado played the part of kenny....and we're not talking about the janitor character are we...:shy:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

That doesn't look like 2am....something isn't stacking up right here.....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

well, the hot pursuit by the cops does involve a bit of flame throwing action


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

alloy said:


> That doesn't look like 2am....something isn't stacking up right here.....


Yeah....all that G's has gone to his head and lost the sense of time, but still managed to find the Common though....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

alloy said:


> That doesn't look like 2am....something isn't stacking up right here.....


It was full moon that night and the werewolves were out hunting


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> It was full moon that night and the werewolves were out hunting


Oh dear oh dear...he's now talking straight from Twilight......soon he will be quoting Hairy Pooter tales from the unexpected....


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Not midnight sun?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Actually that day.. I mean night.. Rado is witness, we thought roads round Ealing were a racetrack for some reason :nervous: we got well carried away


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

alloy said:


> Not midnight sun?


Great banter guys, gotta go and cool down my turbo's and i will be in Ealing tonight...so I will be checking on the Common for some strange GM music and realise when Careless Whisper starts, it all goes downhill from there.....literally with Rado as King kenny....the thought..the thought....

Catch up again soon....be good, drive safe, show consideration to others..:flame:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> Catch up again soon....be good, drive safe, show consideration to others..:flame:


I hope the misreading of the speedo helps  btw, did you just say "let's go outside?" :chuckle:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

<a href="http://s1037.photobucket.com/albums/a456/GT-Rich/?action=view&current=P1040597-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a456/GT-Rich/P1040597-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Its that 15 mph then? !!!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

http://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a456/GT-Rich/P1040597-1.jpg

This will be 15 mph then...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Chubby said:


> http://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a456/GT-Rich/P1040597-1.jpg
> 
> This will be 15 mph then...


Autobahn?? 

Driving with 1 hand and camera with the other - impressive!!

D


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

If someone has not already said it, the North West of Scotland, infact all along the North tip of Scotland, fantastic roads and never mind police cars, you can go half a day without meeting another car at all!!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Chubby said:


> http://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a456/GT-Rich/P1040597-1.jpg
> 
> This will be 15 mph then...


Wow....now that takes some beating:thumbsup: Bloody hell, i'm sure the tank was full the last time I looked


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Autobahn??
> 
> Driving with 1 hand and camera with the other - impressive!!
> 
> D


Mobile phone actually - so even better....

Lucky I was on a un-restricted airfield with an ambulance standing by just in case I had an accident or incident ... lol


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Chubby said:


> Mobile phone actually - so even better....
> 
> Lucky I was on a un-restricted airfield with an ambulance standing by just in case I had an accident or incident ... lol


The last time I woke up that early was when I wet the bed, but I didnt have an ambulance waiting for me, just a very angry father....I too went 200+ holding my mobile phone to avoid his lashes

But mate that is seriously quick and must have given you a huge stiffy:nervous:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I was so pi$$ed off actually - my daughter had a party when we were away and came back to find some of the low lifes that crashed the party had helped themselves to most of my electrical goodies in my office.

So I was letting off some steam... Doing Brunters next week so hope to beat that speed.  

Rich


----------

